# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Excel tool to track Employee Logon,Logout and Idle time

## KalyankumarMCA

Hi,

I am new to VBA coding, but i am aware of some concepts, My management assigned me with a new task to tracking employee logon,logout and idle time tracking tool using excel vba and they need the report on daily basis, currently I am breaking my head in creating this tool. I know many experts are in this forum to help me out.  :Frown: 

Thanks,
Kalyankumar.G

----------


## vlady

Welcome to the forum

----------

